# Better to use 60 degree blade over 45 degree on the Graphtec Fc 8000-60?



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

I've been having bad luck with the 45 degree blade on small to medium size letters. I messed with the conditions and still no luck.. I keep cutting unwanted cuts on the side of some of my letters. Is it better to switch to the 60 degree blade even though I'm working with regular t-shirt heat transfer material? I know they are generally for tougher thicker material. I personally did not like the 60 degree blade on my roland bn-20, but maybe its different on the graphtec vinyl cutters?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We only use 60's on our graphtec. From clean cut of course


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

60* blades for everything, from sign vinyl, t-shirt vinyl, to sticky flock to hartco material


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok, I may have to give this a try, I've tried everything with the 45 degree blade and I just cant seem to get a clean cut on lettering. Shapes and non letters seem to cut fine though.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Slee410 said:


> Ok, I may have to give this a try, I've tried everything with the 45 degree blade and I just cant seem to get a clean cut on lettering. Shapes and non letters seem to cut fine though.


I had the same issue 
it turned out my blade holder was the culprit 
they do need attention as far as cleaning and lubrication


----------



## K Chez (Jun 11, 2008)

OSSKOBRET beat me to it - check/clean/lube your blade holder. also, don't buy cheap blades! You get what you pay for - a mediocre cutter with a really god blade will cut better that the best cutter on the market with a garbage blade. 60's are better on heavier material like reflectives and really tight, small letters, but a 45 should work fine for most stuff if everything is working properly. If you do switch to 60º remember to reset the offset: 45º/.25 60º/.5


----------



## SignWarehouseJB (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with Kenny. 
You shouldn't need a 60° blade for standard graphics on vinyl or heat transfer film. The 45° works fine for those if it's properly installed and in good shape. 
Use 60° blades for reflective films, flock and thicker media like the new 12mil, ultrametalllic glitter films that are popular now.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't have a Graphtec but was having the same type of issues with my GCC Jaguar IV and found that adjusting the offset and overcut helped tremendously with these issues.


----------

